
Ask HN: Submit Questions for Office Hours with Daniel Gross - craigcannon
We (YC) are now hosting Office Hours on YouTube. Sam Altman went first and you can watch the video here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.ycombinator.com&#x2F;office-hours-with-sam-altman&#x2F;<p>Daniel Gross is up next.<p>We&#x27;ll be addressing some questions already submitted on HN and through Macro@YCombinator.com but if you have a question for Daniel specifically, you can submit it here.<p>When you ask a question, please post a few sentences of context (e.g. what your company does) along with the question.<p>You can subscribe to our channel https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;ycombinator to get the video when it’s posted.
======
craigcannon
Thanks to everyone that submitted questions. We'll keep track of what wasn't
answered for future episodes.

Here's the video -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzjKcUtRkCU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzjKcUtRkCU)

------
nabiha_zahra
I studied business for two years at a community college and switched my major
to computer science for a semester before dropping out to learn on my own. I
ultimately want to found a startup, but I want to work at a startup to gain
experience first.

How does someone young without experience or a degree go about getting a job
at a startup? For example, if I cold-email founders of startups I love, how
can I convince someone to give me a chance versus the Stanford grads they're
looking at? What about trying to work at companies like Uber or Airbnb that
are far later stage?

~~~
craigcannon
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcRwbl7sv-M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcRwbl7sv-M)

------
bnovotny03
Hi, my name is Bryan. I'm in the process of starting a software company called
TheftFree. (view on Twitter @TheftFree) The purpose of the software is to make
credit card/debit card purchases literally theft free. I want to work with a
company that's already established and has the same goals as I do. Do you
think it's safe to reach out to them for discussion or do you think I should
build the tech first? Any advice is appreciated! Thanks!

~~~
inconclusive
Why would it be _unsafe_ to reach out to them?

------
khawaja0909
Hi, I am trying to get into a beta launch of a grocery delivery product
(www.suncart.co) in Qatar and have not been able to find a technical cofounder
over past 6 months. Got the product made from an outsourced company. Should i
just go out and start the beta launch without a techie cofounder and keep the
hunt going side by side ? What could be the best way forward.

~~~
craigcannon
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gx6rWcHEyf4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gx6rWcHEyf4)

~~~
khawaja0909
Just a small follow-on, what if I give out equity to an outsourced company in
the start - instead of initial engineers ? Being a non-techie, managing
techies can be difficult

------
zwallman
I'm stuck (and financially dependent) between a family that calls me
delusional and a mindset that tells me to keep going. Also worth noting, I
have a therapist I see weekly that assures me I'm not delusional. My question
is this-- How do you keep going and not let the fire inside of you burn out
when everyone around you is trying to put it out?

~~~
kifak
If I may give my 2 cents; are you deeply passionate about your startup? Are
you trying to solve a personal problem?

------
kifak
Hi there, I have made an awesome free iphone app and I would like to know what
is the best way to get the word out there? It is an app that let's people see
verses from the Bible in their surroundings. Its Like putting on faith
glasses. Thanks for your help! Antoni

------
nabiha_zahra
Lots of founders in the Valley will start things based on trends, and at that
point it tends to be too late to be a first mover and be innovative. How can
you be someone that lives in the future on the leading edge of technology?

~~~
craigcannon
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMiQIj4oqdU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMiQIj4oqdU)

------
nabiha_zahra
If I know I want to found a startup in x amount of time, what should I be
doing in that time to prepare to be a founder? How do you turn yourself into
the formidable founder that everyone in the startup world aspires to be?

~~~
craigcannon
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ob0NsHp7U10](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ob0NsHp7U10)

------
12silval
Company Context: A creative marketplace

How can Company start working on ML models. We have lots of data, but we are
not sure what to do with all that data. We feel pressured to start working
around ML, should we try to go into ML?

~~~
craigcannon
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrsnnxNFKX0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrsnnxNFKX0)

------
wehadfun
Context: No company just asking

How feasible is it for someone to fly to SV for a week or two and raise money
for a start up. How would you set up appointments?

~~~
Amir6
Excellent question! If I may add to that:

How feasible is it to raise money for companies outside US (Europe or Canada)
at different stages from VCs using this in and out approach?

------
rtiwary
As a founder, how do you know when the right time is to leave/quit/sell your
company?

------
tejr466
Which are the most common mistakes you have seen first time entrepreneurs and
founders make?

~~~
craigcannon
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeeEt8LuxdU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeeEt8LuxdU)

------
whing
Does YC accept startup founders aged 18 or younger ?

~~~
craigcannon
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaiIwBB__2w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaiIwBB__2w)

------
graphicmere
Hello Mr. Gross, I have a business idea but I haven't any money... How to can
promote or grow up my business ?

